# powermatic model 45 questions



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

I just got a vintage Powermatic model 45. I've Done a couple of turnings just to make sure that it runs good and try to get comfortable with it. It's fully restored and all original except for the switch. Had to wire in a new switch. still have the old one with the original cover just in case I can go back to it in the future. 
The only thind that it's missing is a plate, which i'm not really worried about. 
I would like some advice on an affordable chuck that i can get and install.
The outside diameter of the shaft at the threads is 1", i'm assuming that this is the measurement i would use to get a chuck.

Any advice or assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Nice lathe! Owners manual with all the info you should need can be found over at the vintagemachinery web site.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jcash3 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for trying but I had already downloaded both owners manuels that are on that site. They don't give the dimensions. Only old part number to order directly from powermatic. And all the parts are no longer available. 
Anyone with experience with lathes or vintage lathes, I would appreciate any info.


----------



## gscott40 (Jan 8, 2008)

Joey,
You want a standard 1" X 8 TPI (threads per inch) chuck. A popular choice is a Oneway Talon. Not the cheapest or most expensive but a widely used mid sized chuck. There are certainly many others on the market. They all generally have removable jaws for larger oe smaller work. 
Take a look at Craft Supplies web site, or Penn State, or Packard. VicMarc is probably the best one and most expensive. Just remember that once you commit, the jaws of one brand are not interchangeable with other brands.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I have two Oneway Talon chucks and no problem recommend that chuck with 1" x 8TPI insert. When up-graded my lathe to larger spindle merely order new thread insert for my chuck. Bought just a chuck body, thread insert and spigot jaws for second chuck.

4-jaw chuck operated with tommy bars or single key. I have own both tommy bar chuck tad cheaper and do same job as single key chuck although takes more patience. Single key chucks more popular. 
Other good chuck families include VicMarc and Nova.

Only other advice can give is look at jaw sets and thread inserts available with eye on upgrading later. You can buy chucks that come as a package of different jaw sets also popular. Upgrading thread inserts not an option and if snap off setscrew changing jaws will need a new chuck body.

Just reading catalogs and websites can educate enough to buy. Couple of sites I deal with, several others on-line too.

http://www.packardwoodworks.com
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com

99% sure your spindle thread is 1" x 8 TPI!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Grizzly sells a Vicmarc "clone". I have one for my lathe, and it is a good product.
Part #H6265 1" 8tpi. $104.95 + shipping. Includes wrenches and screw center.
Bill


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

You can also get a good chuck at Rockler; don't forget their 20% off coupon.


----------



## HarvestMill (Jun 30, 2015)

Hows the lathe running now? I just picked up one last week - very excited!


----------



## CRoldSF (Dec 27, 2015)

Great info! I just took over a woodworking class at the local High School-They have a Powermatic 45 lathe acting as ballast in the wood shop. The kids tell me that historically, every time they tried to use it, there was a tremendous squealing noise, and wood flew all over the place. I've checked the machine out, and other than tools duller than dirt, the only real issue (so far) is that the tailstock center is dead. Does anyone know where I could get a live center that would fit in the Powermatic 45?


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

Any live center mith a MT2 will work…............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

